# أرجو أي معلومات عــن الـــ mud



## علاء عادل (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى .اســـــــــف للعنوان الذى كتبته ولكنى عايز اطمع فى كرم اخلاقكم .عايز اعرف اى شى وكل شى عن صناعه المض (mud) الذى يساخدم فى ادوات الحفر . بمعنى اصح بيستخدم فى مجال البترول .وياريت لو تعرفه ايه الشركات اللى بتصنعه .عايز اعرف المض وشركاته واماكنه علشان ربنا يوفقنى فى شغل لدا احد الشركاتويارب وسع رزقنا وعلمنااااااااااا اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## احمد العروشي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنى اخي ان تدخل الى مركز تحميل الكتب لتجد مايسرك من كتب عن mud


----------



## عبد الله باسل (4 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم 
سوائل الحفر ينقسم لعدة اقسام :
water base mud و ينقسم الى عدة اقسام وكذلك oil base mud
oil base mud


----------



## رضا الحداد (19 يونيو 2008)

مجموعة العالمية لخدمات النفطية بليبيا احدي الشركات المتخصصة في سوائل الحفر


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (22 يونيو 2008)

يرجى الدخول على الروابط التالية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53234.html

================================================== =====

Mud Book

http://www.4shared.com/file/14310258.../Mud_Book.htm

================================================== =====

drilling fluids-

http://www.4shared.com/file/14923065...g_fluids-.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (23 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (23 يونيو 2008)

لا شكر على واجب


----------

